

Ycomb Wins Top Social Bookmarking Site!  - KeshRivya
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/11/social-bookmark.html
This is great news!
======
Zak
I don't think being rated third on a random blog counts as winning "top social
bookmarking site".

------
webwright
I don't think YC News _IS_ a social bookmarking site. But congrats, YC! :-)

